# Any vegetarians out there??



## Mummy30 (May 20, 2008)

Hi

My mum and her partner are coming round for supper tomorrow night and they are both vegatarians and i promised them a nice home cooked meal.

Problem is, ive looked on internet at various recipes but nothing excites me, when i do find a recipe its got lots of ingrediants that i just wont be able to get in my shops.

I fancy cooking some sort of creamy pasta dish, without mushrooms as they dont like them!  Any suggestions? something like a veggie carbanara maybe?  Doesnt have to be pasta mind you, i just fancied it!!

Thank you in advance!


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

One of my faves (not vegetarian, but have a veggie best friend!) is stuffed peppers.

I make a creamy risotto (without mushrooms if you like!!), with some nice herbs, and stuff a pepper cut lengthways (i.e. in 2 long halves), and bake until soft - it's even nicer with a bit of blue cheese on the top!  YUM!!!!  

I also made it with a tomato and veg 'sauce' on the top before i put the cheese on once which was delicious - i just chopped a few veg - i.e. baby corn, courgettes, onions etc, then softenend them with oil and garlic, and put in some tinned toms and herbs etc, then put that on the risotto, then the cheese and then baked..

Do you know what? i am goign to make this tonight!! mmmm can't wait!! (might do a little salmon fillet with it though.....)


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Creamy pasta sounds nice - you could use courgettes instead of mushrooms to give a bit of bite, and risotto and stuffed peppers - partic with the blue cheese - soudns gorgeous. As a veggie I'd love any of that.


----------



## ~ Chux ~ (Apr 8, 2003)

To make a creamy pasta sauce just boil some cream rapidly til it has reduced and thickened, and you can then season and add whatever veg etc you want. Some chopped basil, pine nuts and parmesan make a nice pesto one, or you could just put a selection of chopped veggies in. A nice veggie carbonara is with stilton, walnuts and mushrooms though no good for you cos of the mushrooms.

Chux xx


----------



## tinkerbelle78 (Aug 6, 2007)

Hiya! 

I'm vegetarian and find that a fresh veggie lasagne normally goes down quite well!? normally use veg like onions, courgettes, mushrooms (maybe not if they don't like them! ), peppers (green, red, yellow), leeks, tinned tomatoes chopped.  Normally throw all this into a wok and cook them off for 20-25 minutes and then layer pasta sheets, white sauce and just use the veg mixture as layers rather than mince.  Failing that you could use a meat substitute like quorn but tbh i'd rather have the veg on it's own.  

Tinkerbelle78 xx


----------

